# 4th of July Throwdown Voting Thread.



## bmudd14474 (Jul 9, 2012)

1) Slow smoked pulled pork, apple smoked habanero/jalapeno cheese, smoked pickles and peppers.





2) Fresh French baguette with thin sliced hickory smoked pork loin, pickled carrots and daikon, English cucumber ribbon, thin sliced fresh jalapenos, cilantro and a wasabi, soy, ginger mayo sauce.





3) Tostadas schmeared  with...
Homemade refried beans with 'Que Bueno' nacho cheese sauce blended in..
Smoked pulled pork, re seasoned for zing..
Lettuce, Salsa, and Queso Fresco crumbled on top





4) Smoked Pork Belly Sliders x3
1. Fried Pork Belly, sunny side up egg, garlic ailoi & potato crisps.
2. Fried Pork Belly, tomato, red onion, mayo & arugual
3. BBQ braised Pork Belly & coleslaw topped with a smoked hot pepper.
Served alongside homemade truffle fries.





5) Sliced, smoked brisket, topped with sauteed onions, mushrooms, and green peppers.  Smothered with muenster cheese on a fresh Ciabatta Roll accompanied with homemade au jus!





6) Cherry-Hickory Smoked Pulled Pork topped with homemade NY Deli style cole-slaw and side of Black Bean/Corn/Red and Yellow Pepper Salsa and some Baby Back Ribs to pick your teeth with





7)  The Gasser :  
    A smoked Limburger cheese sandwich with brown mustard, red onion, sardines in mustard sauce topped with smoked Braunsweiger on a homemade dark rye bun.  Served with a smoked spicy hot pickled egg on a bed of pickled onions and jalapeño peppers with a side of Korean kimchi. 





8) Yorkshire  pudding delight Pastrami , smoked , ham, Swiss and avo  in a Yorkshire  pudding roll





9) Cherry Wood Smoked Pork Belly, Hickory and Oak Smoked Pork Butt with Aged Balsamic Glaze, Heirloom Tomatoes, Brie Cheese and Wilted Arugula on Toasted Flat Bread
 and of course a cold Beer!!!





10)  It is a Brisket, Pulled Pork, ABT, and smoked cheddar on garlic toast.





11)  Sonoran Dog with Green Chili and Buck Board Bacon Mac-N-Cheese





12) TUR-PORK-I   with redwine vinegar fire grilled multicolor bell and roasted garlic.
 lemon pepper turkey breast,lion cured canadian bacon, and beef brined pastrami, all smoked and grilled bacon 3 cheese.





13)  Smoked Buffalo Chicken sandwich with Provolone Cheese and a Blue Cheese Coleslaw topping on a toasted  Butter and Garlic Cheddar Cheese bun. 





14) Georgia Cheese Steak. It is burnt ends on a huge homemade biscuit smathered with mustard. Topping the burnt ends is melted phimento cheese, bacon, onion, pickles, and topped with a home grown tomato. The side is pinto beans and rice.





15) Philly cheesesteak-style smoked brisket sandwich. The brisket was smoked and pulled, then topped with grilled onions, red peppers, green peppers and, of course, melted cheez whiz. On the side, we have some Chickie and Pete's style crab fries: fries topped with salt and Old Bay seasoning and dipped in artery-hardening cheese sauce.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 9, 2012)

The last entry doesn't have the code word. The person who entered it realize while they were eating it that they didn't have the code word. They sent me another picture showing it with the codeword. I decided to go ahead and post the first picture without the codeword because the second was a eaten mess LOL.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 10, 2012)

This was the toughest Throwdown to choose yet! There were at least a Dozen samiches that I would have no problem destroying...Got to give the creator of the GASSER props for coming up the most insane yet mysteriously tempting sandwich I have ever seen! If I ever open another restaurant, I'm stealing it to use as an..." Eat Me If You Can! " Challenge... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm with Chef Jimmy...those are some great looking sammies and the combos of the ingredients just grab you.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 10, 2012)

Can I pick 2? or 3? maybe 4? This is a tough one. Congratulations to everyone who entered , you are ALL Winners!!!

I like that they are getting more inventive with the code word too!


----------



## alelover (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, this is difficult.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 10, 2012)

It's great having so many entries..... everyone's a winner in my book......


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 10, 2012)

Definitely some mouth watering entries.  Very hard to vote, even when you have one in mind before the voting starts.  My compliments to all the chefs.


----------



## big twig (Jul 10, 2012)

You all really stepped up for this one. Great entries, they all look delicious. That was a very tough decision. Congrats to all!


----------



## plj (Jul 10, 2012)

oh, man, THIS is why I dont enter the throwdowns... wow!  There are a half dozen I want to try, where do I place my order?

OK, if I can really only vote for one... I've got it narrowed down to 2... ok, vote registered.  Not fair to the others though. I'm taking notes, there are 3 I'm going to make this week.


----------



## joshrichards (Jul 10, 2012)

Great looking entries!


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 10, 2012)

Talk about thinking outside the box!  We must have a bunch of professional chefs on here.  Great job to everyone.  

Now I have to choose only one.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 10, 2012)

Man this is going to be tough. Awesome entries. Congrats to everyone


----------



## dls1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Some really great entries here. A lot of ingenuity on display. I can see several of these being made for future meals. Congrats to all.


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 10, 2012)

Great entries! Good job everyone!...now where's my Georgia Cheesesteak?!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 10, 2012)

Great lookin' food all!

Vote cast! :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 10, 2012)

This thread has been closed. I received a PM from someone that said they emailed me their entry on the 4th but never got the email. I will add that to the voting thread and reset it tonight. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

